# Sexy Singles!



## lgrinnings (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a thread dedicated to all those lonely solo pedals out there without a mate. If they’re sexy and they’re single, post em up...


NOS Red Block Persons Supreme







National Lock, Co.






Unknown maker


----------



## iceman (Feb 4, 2020)

I am at that age that old and crusty is sexy. Here is a lone old wooden pedal, that has been run hard and put away wet.


----------



## rustyjones (Feb 4, 2020)

And I thought I was the only one that got wood from this thread...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2020)

Ohhh yeah Lester that’s what I’m talkin about! Solo pedals?! F Yes. 

A few favorites- 

3 3/4” Ideal stamped blocks on a killer Ideal pedal - 








Schwinn Superior / Paramount touring pedal 










Funky one? Windowed cage, the cap is not the “clip on” style but bolt on as a traditional dust cap. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2020)

Boy's 200 & Gem, both are teens period.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 5, 2020)

*This is going to turn out to be a sexy single to the finally found a mate thread ... once paired up again they can enjoy long rides on the beach together ... just a prediction 

... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 9, 2020)

Here are some of my TOC sexy singles:




















The worn Rex pedal (second down in top image) did find a mate thank you to @mickeyc !


----------



## blackcat (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello brant;






Cool!
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## lgrinnings (Feb 11, 2020)

This sexy single may have a mate before long... @Jesse McCauley


----------



## TrustRust (May 5, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2020)

NOS nickel plated Wesco, does anyone know anything about this company?  I can't seem to find anything??


----------



## Superman1984 (May 5, 2020)

I have toyed around with the idea of making wood block pedals out of cedar or walnut & maybe even treated for some my '50-60's tank bikes that are running home made treated wood tanks. Figured they could be made custom any way you'd want to put efforts into them


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 5, 2020)

I love this sexy NOS single!


----------



## petritl (May 5, 2020)

Between the bent axle and nearly striped threads; this one is a hot mess.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 5, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I love this sexy NOS single!
> View attachment 1188036
> 
> View attachment 1188034
> ...




Gimme 5 minutes alone with her, won’t be nos anymore boy howdy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrustRust (May 5, 2020)

*This small tortured pedal was on one side of a 1908 Motorcycle..*
*The pedal axle was too small for the 1/2-20 crank threads but it had long threads !! 
Sooo they just cranked the hell out of that nut to hold it on...
Luckily the crank threads were still intact..*

*You "pedal guys" really should be selling ME more Standard 3's !!*


----------



## Handyman (May 5, 2020)

I have these two very sexy Star Rat Trap Pedals.............they are both lefties.  I will trade the star rat trap for a right side Star Racing pedal or purchase a right of either pedal outright. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Rustngrease (May 11, 2020)

Maybe there's a match out there for this sexy little spinner


----------



## TrustRust (May 11, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> Maybe there's a match out there for this sexy little spinner
> 
> View attachment 1192352
> 
> ...




*Sexy little spinner !!*
*Yaaa I've known a few of them...*


----------



## TrustRust (May 22, 2020)

*Another lonely Spinner..*


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 1, 2020)

Looking for parts for Hercules rat trap, cap and guts. Much appreciated


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 6, 2020)

*I just found this hot mess sexy single in my crate of pedals ...axel is broken off  .. looks like She’ll make a good recovery with the right hands





*


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a "sexy solo" I am very motivated to match - the truth is I actually have 5 of this pedal on an 1897 Tribune Triplet and missing the 6th is a bit of a tragedy - 
Anyone have this funky obscure solo in their stash?


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 24, 2020)

This sexy single is an earlier Wald pedal built in Maysville, KY. The patent number on it (1,535,601) ties to a 1925 patent granted to J.H. Graham of Torrington, CT.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 6, 2020)

Sorry Lester, I know you intend on this thread being just pedals but there is other sexiness out there; just open your mind.  Vitalic tire and a sweet Kundtz rear wheel:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2020)

And the single pedal patch grows...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2020)

More...


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 4, 2021)

Anyone out there have a lonely mate to this guy


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyone have one or know the name ?


----------



## dasberger (Jan 5, 2021)

Owner of a lonely right... much better than an a.... YES,  its in your head now


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 3, 2021)

Working on organizing my harem of sexy singles....always adding, sometimes trading


----------



## Rustngrease (May 8, 2021)

Looking for a match for any of these cute single lady's , two on the right are RH the two on the left are LH , thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 5, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> More...
> 
> View attachment 1306949
> 
> View attachment 1306950



I see a match to my own in this lot, any chance you still have it? Bridgeport Competition/Pirate pedal


----------



## Drosentreter (Dec 5, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Working on organizing my harem of sexy singles....always adding, sometimes trading
> 
> View attachment 1350636



Looks like you have one or 2 as well Jesse, any chance you’ve still got em?


----------

